# mplayplug-in and firefox



## al7oot (Aug 14, 2009)

Hellow everyone,

I'm currently using SeaMonkey Web Navigator and I want to install mplayerplug-in; the problem is when I installed it using the following code 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r mplayerplug-in
```
, the installer installed firefox as a dependency! I know that mplayerplug-in works with any gecko browser i.e. it works well with SeaMonkey. So, how to install it without firefox. I don't need two browsers in my freeBSD box.

Thanks for help.


----------



## MG (Aug 14, 2009)

Here it is:


```
cd /usr/ports/www/mplayer-plugin
make -n | grep -A 5 -B 5 firefox | more
```

so it's like: `# make WITH_GECKO=seamonkey`

btw, is the port name misspelled on http://www.freebsd.org/ports? I have /usr/ports/www/mplayer-plugin on my disc, but on the ports page its mplayerplug-in.

I don't know if this is also possible with pkg_add without building mplayer-plugin


----------



## al7oot (Aug 14, 2009)

MG said:
			
		

> Here it is:
> 
> cd /usr/ports/www/mplayer-plugin
> make -n | grep -A 5 -B 5 firefox | more:
> ...



Thanks for the quick repond,

do I need to type the code like this? 
	
	



```
make -n | grep -A 5 -B 5 firefox |
```
 what about "more:"?
Also do I need to use this code? 
	
	



```
#make WITH_GECKO=seamonkey
```
 please clarify.


----------



## MG (Aug 14, 2009)

That's how I found the text about this setting. You don't need it actually.


```
make WITH_GECKO=seamonkey
```

should do the job


----------



## al7oot (Aug 14, 2009)

So this code 
	
	



```
make -n | grep -A 5 -B 5 firefox |
```
 will prevent firefox from being installed with mplayerplug-in? I just want to double-check with you before I proceed with the installation; it's difficult to undo the installation if anything went wrong.

Thanks MG


----------



## MG (Aug 15, 2009)

To be exactly, it was a search through the preview of the make command on this port. I was a bit lucky:

If I do:

```
cd /usr/ports/www/mplayer-plugin
make -n | grep -A 5 -B 5 firefox | more
```

I get this info on top of my screen:

```
echo ""
echo " mplayerplug-in is using firefox for gecko support, but you can"
echo " change that by defining WITH_GECKO to the following values:"
echo ""
echo "   firefox "
echo "   mozilla "
echo "   seamonkey "
echo "   libxul "
echo ""
true
```

Maybe this search result only happens on mplayerplug-in-3.55 on CURRENT ports.
I didn't try to build this, but it should just work:

```
make WITH_GECKO=seamonkey
```


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 15, 2009)

As I red about Firefox, a 2.0 version should be out of ports and 3.1 or 3.5 should we use but if you install mplayer-plugin for example you will get firefox 2.0 again on the system.


----------



## al7oot (Aug 15, 2009)

MG said:
			
		

> To be exactly, it was a search through the preview of the make command on this port. I was a bit lucky:
> 
> If I do:
> 
> ...



Thanks MG, your help was invaluable. It worked as charm :e. I installed mplayerplug-in using the following code:

```
cd /usr/ports/www/mplayer-plugin && make WITH_GECKO=seamonkey install clean
```
Now I have the plugin installed without firefox.


----------

